# racist furries



## sum_kuul_duud (May 9, 2012)

hey furries, i hope you can understand my posts better. i still suck at typing.  i want to know if any furries are racists... i think one of my great grandparents had latino family or something. >.<  most furries i see are white. is there a reason for it?   i hope a lot of them arent racists.


----------



## Ikrit (May 9, 2012)

it's mainly do to the fact that it's white people who have the highest percentage of fags


----------



## sum_kuul_duud (May 9, 2012)

really? my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay.  but i dont know if its true.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 9, 2012)

There are a lot of furries who are not white I assume though, check out this for example: http://adjectivespecies.com/2012/04/18/guest-post-furry-cons-of-the-world-zik/
I doubt many furries at all are racist, it kind of goes against the 'standards' of most of the community.


----------



## Ikrit (May 9, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> really? my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay.  but i dont know if its true.



what?

the majority of gay people ARE white


----------



## ~secret~ (May 9, 2012)

As a general rule I hope everyone I meet isn't a racist. Unless it's against the Manx.

Seriously, fuck those guys.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 9, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> what?
> 
> the majority of gay people ARE white



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Itzal (May 9, 2012)

I highly doubt many furries are racist. I mean, how's that possible seeing as their avatar is an anthropomorphic animal? Issues of race can't possibly them from there (unless you have some deep rooted hatred of said animal, and in that case, it's not racism just plain issues).

Also, there probably are more white furries because they're more aware of the fandom's existence. I only know of the fandom because of my white friends and MySpace at the time.


----------



## Ariosto (May 9, 2012)

Itzal said:


> I highly doubt many furries are racist. I mean, how's that possible seeing as their avatar is an anthropomorphic animal? Issues of race can't possibly them from there (unless you have some deep rooted hatred of said animal, and in that case, it's not racism just plain issues).


You'd be surprised. Also, he's efering to furries who are racist outside the spectrum of the fandom.

The usual reply of "furries are people too and in no way aren extent from any human flaw" applies here, too.


----------



## Thaily (May 9, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> really? my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay.  but i dont know if its true.



It's true, I made someone gay last Tuesday.


----------



## Itzal (May 9, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> You'd be surprised. Also, he's efering to furries who are racist outside the spectrum of the fandom.
> 
> The usual reply of "furries are people too and in no way aren extent from any human flaw" applies here, too.



I see. When you put it like that, I wouldn't be too surprised that they exist. Especially seeing how there are racist/neo-Nazi Weaboos and whatnot about, and I hold the furry fandom no higher than the anime fandom or any other ones. Hatred's just a universal thing


----------



## Itzal (May 9, 2012)

Thaily said:


> It's true, I made someone gay last Tuesday.



You have the gift as well?


----------



## triage (May 9, 2012)

what


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2012)

What? So now we're racist because we are white? lolnope


----------



## Kosdu (May 9, 2012)

Furries have human problems. They can be racist, but I'd say the percentage is very low.
The fandom is more a thing of first world countries, which unfortunatly, tend to be caucasion. Right?

And I enjoy spreading the gay
=P


----------



## Viridis (May 9, 2012)

If you truly want to be a racist, you should take up misanthropy.  That way, you can hate ALL the human races.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 9, 2012)

I doubt anyone will give you trouble for having latino great-grand parents, if that's what you're worried about. If someone does, well, they're the odd one out. Just find a different group of furries to hang with.  (Like this one.)

Although many furries have hysterical amounts of white privilege (myself included), I think fairly few of them are consciously racist. I don't imagine you'll have trouble.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2012)

There are racist people in the fandom just as there are sexist and overzealous religious people in the fandom. The fandom's members are people and such things are carried over into the fandom no matter how many people want to protest that the fandom's ranks are accepting.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

I don't really see how the two correlate. But sure, there are racist furries. I want to cite a classic example of racist/idiot furries but I don't want to invoke Godwin, so I'll just say that your association with white and racism isn't really called for.


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What? So now we're racist because we are white? lolnope



White devils >:V


----------



## Littlerock (May 9, 2012)

I am personally offended by being called as 'white', and I feel that it is a racist remark. I prefer to be called [color=ffffff][/color] , as it is far more specific and less demeaning. 
:v


----------



## Springdragon (May 9, 2012)

The majority of people on FA are white because the main language used is English and there is a higher percentage of white people who are both fluent in English and have access to the internet, than people of other races. If you go to other language sites, you will find other races there.

As for racism within the fandom, I'm sure it exists somewhere, but the most I've seen is someone spouting off about white guilt. You don't even need to tell people what race you are. Most of them will make an educated guess based on what country you live in, but as far as furries are concerned, your race is your chosen fursona species, not your genetic disposition.

Exception:: Asians seem to have some sort of weird radio signal that makes them group together, even when they don't know each other's race. I have no idea what causes it, but I've seen it over and over again. It's bizzare.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> really? my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay. * but i dont know if its true.*



ahahaha


----------



## sunshyne (May 9, 2012)

I've only seen one obvious racist on here, and I don't remember his name. Some pale little butterball with a shaved head, who occasionally posted Nazi-related art and frequently posted these obnoxious death metal songs that he'd record in his mother's basement, with lyrics about white power and racial slurs. 

It was such a cute little contradiction.


----------



## Armaetus (May 9, 2012)

Why visit anti-white websites in the first place?


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say [stuff that is anti-white]



My goodness, what a shock that must have been.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There are racist people in the fandom just as there are sexist and overzealous religious people in the fandom. The fandom's members are people and such things are carried over into the fandom no matter how many people want to protest that the fandom's ranks are accepting.




To be fair, I only hate you cause you are scary.  ='(


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2012)

Takun said:


> To be fair, I only hate you cause you are scary.  ='(



I am black.
Therefore Black people are scary by default.
Hence you hate black people. :V


----------



## triage (May 9, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am black.
> Therefore Black people are scary by default.
> Hence you hate black people. :V



I'm black and white people absolutely frighten me. 
do i need a :v for this?


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

I'm racist  And I'm not going to deny that.

But hear me out. Everyone is racist to some degree. We don't want to admit it because society would look porly on us for doing such, but deep down each of us is a little bit racist.

And fyi I'm pureblood Chinese.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 9, 2012)

I see furries of all diff races at cons getting along in perfect harmony.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2012)

triage said:


> I'm black and white people absolutely frighten me.
> do i need a :v for this?



Dunno, do you?



d.batty said:


> I see furries of all diff races at cons getting along in perfect harmony.



Making racist and sexist cracks... :V


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I see furries of all diff races at cons getting along in perfect harmony.



It's kinda hard to wage street level violence against someone wearing a pink tail and ears :V


----------



## OfficerBadger (May 9, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> really? my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay.  but i dont know if its true.



What.
Okay, calling it. This guy is attempting to troll or something.


----------



## Littlerock (May 9, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> It's kinda hard to wage street level violence against someone wearing a pink tail and ears :V



BITCH, IMMA CUT YOUr fursuit head's fur down around the nose and eyes. It's too long, and it's obscuring the face's shape and details. c:


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> BITCH, IMMA CUT YOUr fursuit head's fur down around the nose and eyes. It's too long, and it's obscuring the face's shape and details. c:



BRING IT BRO!

Also many furries have the "let's fuck" to solve issues mentality. No seriously :/


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Also many furries have the "let's fuck" to solve issues mentality. No seriously :/



Probably not the best solution to over-population really.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> I'm racist  And I'm not going to deny that.
> 
> But hear me out. *Everyone is racist to some degree*. We don't want to admit it because society would look porly on us for doing such, but deep down each of us is a little bit racist.
> 
> And fyi I'm pureblood Chinese.




NOPE.jpeg- i dont care what color you are or what sex if you choose to go by a concrete gender, i only care you are a decent fucking human being. Also clean- i hate filth but love all colors

also i am the white devil, like be afraid of me n junk. BOO

/dons gear/


----------



## Littlerock (May 9, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> BRING IT BRO!
> 
> Also many furries have the "let's fuck" to solve issues mentality. No seriously :/



:c

That's not racist, but it is disgusting. Imagine if the world worked this way, and going to see your 'therapist'. I'm picturing Patty the Daytime Hooker with a doctor's license, and an office in a trailer park. :s


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 9, 2012)

Oh how I miss that show


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

Humans and bonobos aren't really that different after all. 

@DD We have racist tendencies... I'm sure even you have your moments.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Humans and bonobos aren't really that different after all.
> 
> @DD We have racist tendencies... I'm sure even you have your moments.




i was raised in a racist family, yet i am not racist. Could it be so impossible to think that maybe some people really just dont give a flying fuck?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 9, 2012)

You know what I hate.

When people are trying so, so hard to not look racist, they look racist. Like afraid to say that a black dude is black or something. GJ fagit, you just implied that being black is something that needs to be treated with sensitivity, like a horrid birth defect.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i was raised in a racist family, yet i am not racist. Could it be so impossible to think that maybe some people really just dont give a flying fuck?


I believe you. I do think Fen's got a point in that a lot of people do have an instinct to be racist, though, and if not they still don't exist in a vacuum. The media's still pretty racist and that will wear off on people. 

However

It's kind of a shitty excuse? It's not impossible to get over. I used to feel really nervous around Middle Easterners because, you know, white boy growing up in post-9/11 America. It went away pretty quick after we started selling lambs to the ethnic market. The stereotypes fall away pretty quick if you actually get to know people from a particular group and don't _look_ for reason to reinforce the old tropes. It's not that hard. 

Not race-related but I had the same experience with trans women. Used to feel uncomfortable around them because I bought into the Rocky-Horror-Pervert-Monster stereotype, but then made friends with some and got involved in the community, _whoops_ suddenly I give no more fucks. It's just a matter of exposure and being willing to change your thinking for the better.


----------



## Fay V (May 9, 2012)

Im the most racist. Ask Hybro.


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

I will have to say that your upbringing and the people around you have a VERY large part in how you perceive other races. 

For instance during the 9/11 and the period of time afterwards, I attended a deep south private school. Being the only Asian guy there I instinctively attached myself to people who were of other ethnic backgrounds. And as such I ended up becoming friends with two lovely pakistani muslims. After 9/11 they were badly stereotyped and eventually withdrawn from the school. However that experience alone taught me to look differently. 

Oh I should mention I hate Asians. Specifically asian guys. :/ Yes I shouldn't. But my mentality of the whole matter is that they're all snobby bastards. I have to keep forcing myself to think otherwise, but years of familial indoctrination are hard to shake off.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You know what I hate.
> 
> When people are trying so, so hard to not look racist, they look racist. Like afraid to say that a black dude is black or something. GJ fagit, you just implied that being black is something that needs to be treated with sensitivity, like a horrid birth defect.




oh man a thousand times this


ALSO note if you are from mexico you are not hispanic or spanish- you are a mexican, i am from america so i am american, if you are from canada you are canadian- why is mexican some type of "racist" term? I DONT GET THIS LOGIC


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> ALSO note if you are from mexico you are not hispanic or spanish- you are a mexican, i am from america so i am american, if you are from canada you are canadian- why is mexican some type of "racist" term? I DONT GET THIS LOGIC



Isn't Hispanic just a general term for someone that is from Latin America or culturally/ethnically Latin American?

On another note, if someone gets irritated of being called Mexican, there is a good chance they are not Mexican.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Isn't Hispanic just a general term for someone that is from Latin America or culturally/ethnically Latin American?




I suppose but people would get offended if you called them mexican- we were taught not to call anyone from mexico mexicans as if being called mexican was a racial slur. What got me is they wanted to be called spanish or Spaniards but they are NOT from spain. WTF


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I suppose but people would get offended if you called them mexican- we were taught not to call anyone from mexico mexicans as if being called mexican was a racial slur. What got me is they wanted to be called spanish or Spaniards but they are NOT from spain. WTF



It probably doesn't help that I get seriously mock offended when people automatically assume I'm Chinese without even asking me.


----------



## Mxpklx (May 9, 2012)

Thaily said:


> It's true, I made someone gay last Tuesday.


How did you manage to do that? You must be the Martin Luther King of gay people to be able to do that.



sum_kuul_duud said:


> really? my friend showed me an anti-white website and they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay.  but i dont know if its true.


Was the website run by this guy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEqa90XpPw0


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

Wow, y'all have some sensitive mexi's there. :')

Okay, so here's how it works. If you're of Mexican heritage, but are born in the States, you are _Hispanic_. If you are born in Mexico but move from to the states, you are _Mexican_. For some reason, a President (don't recall which, it's been awhile since I've heard this information) decided we need the PC version of Mexican and created the term "Hispanic". Hispanic is also used, as Aetius said, for those from other Latin America countries, if you are unsure of their specific location.

It varies from person to person, but it's best off to call people Hispanics. Strangely, more people get offended that you call them Hispanic here. I suppose because well, more Mexicans and what not, lol. 

Also



dinosaurdammit said:


> you are a mexican, i am from america so i  am american, if you are from canada you are canadian



Try telling that to Native Americans. This is why PC people exist, and occasionally, they get one right.


----------



## Fenrari (May 9, 2012)

Well the terminology of Native American is technically incorrect. The PC term is to refer to the individual by their tribe, and when that is not possible, to use the term "indigenous people of North America, Central America, South America." Which makes me question why the term aboriginal isn't considered kosher.


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> most furries i see are white. is there a reason for it?   i hope a lot of them arent racists.


The majority may be White (or Caucasian), that doesn't mean that they're racist though. I'm pretty sure this question has been asked in the passed, it came to that conclusion that the majority of Furries are from the US, and a large amount from Europe. Of course, this isn't saying that everyone in the US/Europe is White.


----------



## I Am That Is (May 9, 2012)

This sort of takes the cake:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXjrtsCRCL8&feature=related
wtf.


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> This sort of takes the cake:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXjrtsCRCL8&feature=related
> wtf.



I lol'd at the comments. Youtube arguments are the best arguments.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 9, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> How did you manage to do that? You must be the Martin Luther King of gay people to be able to do that.


Marin Luther King turned people black?! :V



Fenrari said:


> Well the terminology of Native American is technically incorrect. The PC term is to refer to the individual by their tribe, and when that is not possible, to use the term "indigenous people of North America, Central America, South America." Which makes me question why the term aboriginal isn't considered kosher.


Anyway, being a White-Native American (it says so on my birth certificate), I prefer the old nickname of Indian, as does the rest of my family. It just makes your sentences shorter and easier to say.
Also, I have no idea what tribe I'm from. If i did then I would be called that.


----------



## Mxpklx (May 9, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Marin Luther King turned people black?!


You know that's not what I meant. I meant he is one very convincing person.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 9, 2012)

Thaily said:


> It's true, I made someone gay last Tuesday.




have 2 one night stands

both one night stands become gay after sleeping with me

fureveralone


----------



## sum_kuul_duud (May 10, 2012)

the website was whitewatch- look it up. its funny sometimes but also scary. >.


----------



## Lobar (May 10, 2012)

cigarskunk posted in his journal that zimmerman did america a favor by shooting trayvon martin, if that counts


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2012)

I really don't like felines. Too murry purry. Scalies, too scaly. Gators eat your face off. 
Above are all examples of racist furries. 
Somehow this thread title doesn't recognize that. :/


----------



## Kaamos (May 10, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I really don't like felines. Too murry purry. Scalies, too scaly. Gators eat your face off.
> Above are all examples of racist furries.
> Somehow this thread title doesn't recognize that. :/



I hate foxes lol I'm racist.


----------



## sum_kuul_duud (May 10, 2012)

no those are species, not races, so its speciesist.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> no those are species, not races, so its speciesist.


Don't steal my thunder.
Each furry has it's own stereotype, so each are like a race of their own.
And there is no such word as speciesism.
And if furries were aliens and humans were being disrespectful towards them, it would be racism.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 10, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I really don't like felines. Too murry purry. Scalies, too scaly. Gators eat your face off.
> Above are all examples of racist furries.
> Somehow this thread title doesn't recognize that. :/


Its called Speciesism (Wikipedia). So this thread's discussion is relevant to its title.



Kaamos said:


> I hate foxes lol I'm racist.


(Pulls off glove and slaps you across the face with it)
I challenge you to a duel!


----------



## Randolph (May 10, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> hey furries, i hope you can understand my posts better. i still suck at typing.  i want to know if any furries are racists... i think one of my great grandparents had latino family or something. >.<  most furries i see are white. is there a reason for it?   i hope a lot of them arent racists.


This is by far the best worst OP I've seen in months.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> have 2 one night stands
> 
> both one night stands become gay after sleeping with me
> 
> fureveralone



This is hilarious but sad at the same time. :c


----------



## Ozriel (May 10, 2012)

According to some of my past posts and my past thread of furry species and stereotypes, I am racist and speciesist. :V


----------



## Armaetus (May 10, 2012)

Lobar said:


> cigarskunk posted in his journal that zimmerman did america a favor by shooting trayvon martin, if that counts



Cigarskunk is a bigoted right wing cunt to begin with.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 10, 2012)

Cigarskunk?



> Welcome to Cigarskunk's FA page.  You will find a large quantity of  alternate lifestyle material in the journal section (pro-Republican,  conservative, pro-America, smoker's rights) so if you aren't open minded  enough to tollerate those with other beliefs and life choices, this  probably isn't the area for you.



Oh. _Oh_. 

...oh god, laughing.


----------



## Ozriel (May 10, 2012)

Sevipervert said:


> Cigarskunk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Open Minded" and "Republican" are two things that shouldn't be in the same sentence....or paragraph...
Oh damn, I did it, say goodbye to the universe as we know it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 10, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Well the terminology of Native American is technically incorrect. The PC term is to refer to the individual by their tribe, and when that is not possible, to use the term "indigenous people of North America, Central America, South America." Which makes me question why the term aboriginal isn't considered kosher.



The PC way of referring to my race should then be "a mix of Irish, German, French, Scottish and Welsh with a smidgen of other Germanic cultures not including English." :V

/bullshit


----------



## Brazen (May 10, 2012)

Remember, you can't be racist towards the ZOG.


----------



## zachhart12 (May 10, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> I'm racist  And I'm not going to deny that.
> 
> But hear me out. Everyone is racist to some degree. We don't want to admit it because society would look porly on us for doing such, but deep down each of us is a little bit racist.
> 
> And fyi I'm pureblood Chinese.



I hate ghetto black people...but I listen to rap music sometimes lawl.  I think most white people are wary of the GHETTO blacks.



sum_kuul_duud said:


> they always say on there that whites caused people to be gay  and they blame whites for ruining the world and making people gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a brain?  Seriously, you're asking people if it's true that WHITES CAUSE PEOPLE TO BE GAY


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 10, 2012)

Well, I'm Latino, so... not really. I like jokes about races, but I don't hate anybody. In fact political correctness needs to die already. Go ethnic jokes!

Also, I love women of all races. I want to do a woman of every race in my lifetime. I love white women. And Asian girls. And Latinas. And black girls. I love them all.

Odd thing is that when go after guys, it's pretty much only white people. Occasionally I'll look at an Asian or Latino dude, but I just don't find black guys attractive at all. Why am I an inclusive heterosexual but a dairy queen homosexual?


----------



## Ozriel (May 10, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I hate ghetto black people...but I listen to rap music sometimes lawl.  I think most white people are wary of the GHETTO blacks.



I am...Black and I hate Ghetto Blacks as well.
Then again, I am half-injun , half Black...so...


----------



## Aetius (May 10, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I want to do a woman of every race in my lifetime.



Ummmmmm..... alrighty then.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 10, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I want to do a woman of every race in my lifetime.


Ray out-creeps himself once again.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2012)

While populated by mostly white neckbeards in their mother's basement, I'm not sure the furry fandom has any reason to be any more or less racist than the general public. 


Also, what was the website for hating white people? That sounds hilarious.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 10, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I hate ghetto black people...but I listen to rap music sometimes lawl.  I think most white people are wary of the GHETTO blacks.



> _Possibly_ implying only blacks can be ghetto. 
> _Possibly_ using fondness of rap music as a means to deflect any suspicion of racism on his part. 

Maybe I'm looking too deeply into this post. Who knows.


----------



## zachhart12 (May 10, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> > _Possibly_ implying only blacks can be ghetto.
> > _Possibly_ using fondness of rap music as a means to deflect any suspicion of racism on his part.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking too deeply into this post. Who knows.



Yeah I was deflecting a bit, but my mate is black XD


----------



## Ozriel (May 10, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Yeah I was deflecting a bit, but my mate is black XD



Stop deflecting, you racist fox!


----------



## zachhart12 (May 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Stop deflecting, you racist fox!



*whimpers and hides*


----------



## CatWaffles (May 11, 2012)

Err just cause a majority of furries are white doesn't mean they're racist. I guess you could say I'm slightly racist, to a degree. I don't hate any race, but sometimes I feel weird or out of place if I'm in an area with a high Caucasian population. I'm asian-mexican mix, born in the US. In my hometown, it's rare to see a full blooded white person. You're either asian, mexican, or mixed. Otherwise you are the 1% "minority" . 

When I went to Anthrocon last year, my dad ordered pizza and went to go pick it up in the lobby. The pizza man decided to ask him "So what part of Mexico are you from?". My dad wasn't really offended by this but responded, "Uh, why would you assume I'm from Mexico? I was born here". However, the pizza guy probably wasn't a furry lol so...Anyway, either way, my racism is mostly just the fact that I make jokes on like every race, including my own. Though, the high caucasian population thing is true.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2012)

I will admit that I laugh at a lot of race-related jokes that are derived from stereotypes. 

People  would call me a racist, but... isn't the definition of racism the  implication of the superiority or inferiority of a race and the act of  expressing hatred and discrimination on the grounds of their race alone?  That's not what I do, none of that is what I believe in. 

I make  stereotypical jokes - only jokes - about all different kinds of people,  I make fun of rich people, poor people, young people, old people,  police, criminals, gays, lesbians, bisexuals, asexuals, pansexuals,  heterosexuals, transexuals, terrorist organisations, gamblers,  religions, gamers, nerds, furries, bronies, trekkies, englishmen,  scotsmen, welshmen, irishmen, frenchmen, americans, russians, why should  white dudes, asian dudes, black dudes, and so on be so special here?

In fact, I think it would be discriminative if I _didn't_  make racial stereotype jokes. People of other races are still people,  and we're all people, no? Aren't we striving for equality? Why break  that? In my mind, holding the belief that e.g. black dudes are  omgsodifferent and are somehow really damn easy to offend with just a  lighthearted joke that could be in the context of something totally  harmless and silly (e.g. chocolate), or not smart enough to handle  sarcasm/satire unlike my white friends is *pretty fucking racist. *

But  once the joke is over, there is no more stereotyping for me, we're  back to normal, I don't even believe that a stereotype of your  demographic I've made fun of really apply to you until you prove me  otherwise. That's what I should do, what I do do, and what I will  continue to do for everyone. I may make fun of you, but I absolutely do  not look down on you because of your demographic and I will never hate  you for it, and if you feel the same sorta respect for me too, it's only  fair that you get to have a turn in making fun of me too.

So, again, I don't consider myself racist. People want equality, so I won't exclude _anyone_ from _anything_  on the basis of their race and my jokes won't exclude you because of  that either. Who knows, we may all laugh together, no matter what your  race, sexual orientation, job, country, or disability is (for that last  one, it may be worth mentioning that a few deaf jokes make me crack up  (if I hear them)).


----------



## AGNOSCO (May 11, 2012)

this seems like shit stirring to me


----------



## wolfman444 (May 14, 2012)

I think it has to do with whites being more prone to outlandish fantasies, while other races tend to be generally more down to earth practical thinkers.
and yes I'm white


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2012)

wolfman444 said:


> I think it has to do with whites being more prone to outlandish fantasies, while other races tend to be generally more down to earth practical thinkers.
> and yes I'm white



This does not explain anime at all


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 14, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I'm Latino, so... not really. I like jokes about races, but I don't hate anybody. In fact political correctness needs to die already. Go ethnic jokes!
> 
> Also, I love women of all races. I want to do a woman of every race in my lifetime. I love white women. And Asian girls. And Latinas. And black girls. I love them all.
> 
> Odd thing is that when go after guys, it's pretty much only white people. Occasionally I'll look at an Asian or Latino dude, but I just don't find black guys attractive at all. Why am I an inclusive heterosexual but a dairy queen homosexual?



Shit like this is why I'm here, I cannot feel my face; laughing hurts.



wolfman444 said:


> I think it has to do with whites being more  prone to outlandish fantasies, while other races tend to be generally  more down to earth practical thinkers.
> and yes I'm white



This too, hahahahha.

Edit: Lets contribute, I think that every possibile combination of social, cultural, or scientific labels you can attribute to someone houses some real assholes and I am perfectly justified in hating them no matter who or what they are. I also think -isms are hilarious and everytime I hear the jokes I laugh if they're good enough. /enablingwhitedevil


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2012)

wolfman444 said:


> I think it has to do with whites being more prone to outlandish fantasies, while other races tend to be generally more down to earth practical thinkers.
> and yes I'm white



I disagree.  If anything I would say it has to do with there being a huge lack of cultural identity for white children and teens.


----------



## OfficerBadger (May 14, 2012)

wolfman444 said:


> I think it has to do with whites being more prone to outlandish fantasies, while other races tend to be generally more down to earth practical thinkers.
> and yes I'm white



Where do you get this from? Got any sources?


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2012)

wolfman444 said:


> I think it has to do with whites being more prone to outlandish fantasies, while other races tend to be generally more down to earth practical thinkers.
> and yes I'm white



Your statement is retarded and invalid. :V


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

The term racist just is a word that means these days "shut up and be quiet, we don't care if it is true or not because it isn't nice."


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2012)

"Black people do THIS! White people do THAT!
When white people's power goes out they panic...
When black people's power goes out they PLAN IT!"

-Dave Chapelle

The moral of the story:
Racism is funny as hell. But not 1950's racism. That was terrible.


----------



## LionEyed (May 14, 2012)

Confuzzled


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 15, 2012)

Most furfags are nerds, and most nerds are white.

It's very hard for a black person to be unpopular in school, you know.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 15, 2012)

Dohoho. This thread amuses me with its idiocy.
If one has grudges against or genuinely hates other races, one's racist. If not, then not.
How hard is it to understand?

All this talk of generalization is just dumb


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 15, 2012)

Racism is bred out of fear, ignorance and blind hatred. I have not met a single person on here who is either afraid, ignorant or hateful of/towards other races, as far as I know.

Also, if Racists are normally hated by everyone else, why would someone call brand themselves one? That would be like walking in on a Klan rally in a Boy George outfit... =P


----------



## Rilvor (May 15, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dohoho. This thread amuses me with its idiocy.
> If one has grudges against or genuinely hates other races, one's racist. If not, then not.
> How hard is it to understand?
> 
> All this talk of generalization is just dumb



Indeed. Stereotype a subculture or a hobby, and you're a jerk. Stereotype a particular race or ethnicity, and you've magically jumped to racist tier.


----------



## Kahoku (May 15, 2012)

sum_kuul_duud said:


> hey furries, i hope you can understand my posts better. i still suck at typing.  i want to know if any furries are racists... i think one of my great grandparents had latino family or something. >.<  most furries i see are white. is there a reason for it?   i hope a lot of them arent racists.


Are some people racist in life?
Then you have your answer.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 15, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Are some people racist in life?
> Then you have your answer.



Objection: Furries have no life.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 15, 2012)

All people are alive but not everyone lives.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> what?
> 
> the majority of gay people ARE white



That is only because black people in Africa are too damn scared to be gay because they will be killed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2012)

Dey eat da poo poo!


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2012)

dammit ariel that was PERFECTLY on topic and relevant

CENSORSHIP

CENSORSHIP SUCKS, DOWN WITH CENSORSHIP AND DOWN WITH THE CONTROL OF INFORMATION EXCHANGE ON THE INTERNET

ARE YOU PART OF THE PROBLEM OR THE SOLUTION TO THE CENSORSHIP PROBLEM ARIELMT


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2012)

Down with capslock you fucking spaz.


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Down with capslock you fucking spaz.



down with you, you quisling

quit trying to silence my cries of outrage

FREEEEEEEDOMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## sum_kuul_duud (May 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:
			
		

> Also, what was the website for hating white people? That sounds hilarious.


 its whitewatch.info, and i admit whites are so fucked up sometimes xD why do we/they (if im counted as white) do such weird stupid things? lol


----------



## u66819 (May 21, 2012)

Mengele is sometimes called Racist but he cares only for ze research.


----------



## Ziggywolf (May 23, 2012)

Anti white racism lol. Anyhow can one be a racist for dislikeing religious groups?
Extremeists to be percise.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 24, 2012)

Ziggywolf said:


> Anti white racism lol. Anyhow can one be a racist for dislikeing religious groups?
> Extremeists to be percise.



No, religion is not a race.


----------



## noctiskane (Dec 14, 2016)

I do know that there are plenty of racist furs in the fandom.  Like furiffic for a example i post a antitrump art and the owner of the site took it down. And he was saying that trump is right and latinos are criminals and drug dealers and Muslims  are terrorists. I know that they're closed mindedand racist furries in the fandom just dont be fooled that furries are open minded.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

1. 75% of all terrorism are done my Muslims
2. A lot of illegal immigrants commit crimes
3. Do not mistake demographical criticism for racism
4. A lot of drug lords, drug smugglers and drug sellers cross the border from Mexico, illegally as much as legally
5. Go do some research on your own, might do you some good

Islamic Statistics on violence, rape, terror, sharia, isis, and welfare | CARM Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry

List of battles and other violent events by death toll - Wikipedia

www.thereligionofpeace.com: List of Islamic Terror Attacks

Here are some statistics you might want to read.

From bottom link:

"During this time period, there were *2360* Islamic attacks in *59* countries, in which *20552* people were killed and *25747* injured."

I don't know about you, but 20k dead, almost 26k injured and 2360 total attacks this year alone SO FAR is a lot.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 15, 2016)

Too much necroposting, do not want.


----------

